# Wilmington, NC 7 mo old male needs rescue



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Written by his owner: Do-Do (dough-dough) was born on June 3, 2008 and is a very sweet dog. His legs don't seem to work correctly but it has never seemed to stop him. He hops and can run just like the other dogs. When he was a puppy we tried everything that we could to help him walk correctly (we even made braces and a puppy wheel-chair). He is great around children (he does not let any other dog get near my son). He is great with other dogs as well. I am unsure of how he is around cats. He loves to be inside and outside and is almost completely house trained (he cries when he wants to go out). He is also crate trained. He has had all of his shots except rabies. He just loves to have attention and be loved.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Where's Joanne (spiritsmam)?????









This little boy is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Kris you read my mind!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful pup.. I love those amber colored eyes.. The name leaves ALOT to be desired though... LOL!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KShortThis little boy is absolutely gorgeous!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a horrible name! Do-Do?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh no, here's another one of these dear little souls. what a face.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I just talked to the owner and Athena (another post) is his mom. They are actually about 45 minutes away from Wilmington so I asked her if she could try and take a video tomorrow of him walking / running to see his condition. She states when they took the pups in for first vet visit, they recommended she put him down (?). Anyway, hopefully tomorrow we'll have a little video to see. His face is going to be in my head all night!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone have Joanne's (spiritsmam) email address so this thread can be sent to her? I know she has a house full, but she's our expert with these pups... I tried to PM, but she's over limit.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm ahead of you - I just sent her an email about him a few minutes ago!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

[/quote]

WOW he is so very handsome!!!!







I cant wait to see the video.







I sure hope there is someone that can help mom and pup.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Lori - had no idea I was over limit. yes, I really do have a houseful (6 of my own plus a foster Lab), but I'll NEVER let one of these guys "fall through the cracks".

Feel free to give his owner my e-mail address [email protected] . Lori I'll also PM you with my phone number. I'm in the process of trying to get a photoalbum working showing pictures and video of my guys and the others I know (anyone know any good one's I can use)?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

any news?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Bumping this guy back up, he's awesome!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Still working on some details...will fill you in later.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

So here's what's happening with/for Dodo. My house is full and I am not in a position to adopt, but would never let one of these guys down, so am going to take Dodo and then work on finding him a forever home. Lori with Noble Shepherd Rescue has graciously said she will list him and help me with getting him into a forever home.

While these dogs look "different" they all get around great and have absolutely no idea that they are not normal. In fact, all 3 of my GSD's have the same anomaly, so for me seeing a "normal" GSD looks strange


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh Joanne, I thought of you right when I seen this poor boy. You have a heart of gold & you are their angel.









Thanks for helping this handsome boy & please keep us posted on him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Many thanks to you both Lori and Joanne. He is just drop dead gorgeous and I know the perfect home is waiting for him. Just wish I wasn't more than halfway across the country... and I'm not in a position to help at this point because of my 17 year old Murphy - just can't bring another in right now. Otherwise, I'd be begging!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

good for you mr. sweet face boy!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

J - any updates on this boy?


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Dodo (still working on a new name) was dropped off on Wednesday afternoon. He's a very sweet, shy boy, but will need some work before he can be adopted. He is intact, heartworm negative and has hook and roundworms, which may well explain why he is very thin and underweight (50lbs). Dodo is crate trained but not housetrained. He is also a terrible chewer, already destroying the nice non slip rubber mats I have in the kitchen to help the dogs stand. 

He has an appointment to see the orthopedists at NC State on Feb 11th at which time we will start diagnostics that we're guessing will show the same anomalies as Spirit, Eli and Aoibhe.


----------

